# Failed Sway bar install



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Got my suspension techniques sway bars today. Tried to install the front bar but couldn't do it. It seem the bushing bracket wont line up with the bolts. I've heard the bushings need shaving but I don't think this is the case. Even if I shaved the bushing the bracket still wouldn't line up. Unless I do some creative bending this install is a failure. Is there something I'm missing? Do I need another aftermarket bushing set? The stock bracket wont work either because the bushing is to thick.

I'm lost and ready to start killing.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm going to try using ES bushings with my stock bracket.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well when you unweight the sway bar the suspension is unloaded. The suspension typically needs too be loaded to install the sway bar. Is this the issue or is it the bushings themselves?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Hmmmm still no help with this, huh?

Well I installed the front sway bar but I'm not happy with how I did it. I forced the old bushing brackets on the new, larger bushings. I dont feel totaly confident with this but its a temporary solution to a unresolved problem. I called ST several times but nobody returns my calls. I'm positive these brackets dont line up and its not just me. I'll try to get ST to send me new brackets.

Anyone have pictures or measurements of theirs?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I installed the ST brackets finally. I ended up having to cut them to look similar to the OEM brackets. With some persuasion it bolted right up. Overall I'm pleased with the results but I think Suspensions techniques should do some more research on their sway bars.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummm, did you read the instructions that came with the sway bars?

Everything I've installed from them (and it's a considerable amount) has fit perfectly when you follow the instructions.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah I read them but it made no difference. If you could see the bracket you would know what I'm talking about. There is no way the bolts would line up without modification. Maybe they put the wrong bracket in the kit? Because I called them and the hardware kit # matched but in that kit I was also missing two locking nuts and one cup washer. The reason I think more effort should be done on their part is because in my search to find why I was having this problem, Sarah the customer service rep, had me measure the bolt distance on the car ; consequently, the bolt and bolt hole was more narrow on the car then on the bracket. Similar complaints on other forums lend evidence that this is not an uncommon problem. ST said they would make me another if I wanted but it was *their* idea to use my dremel in order to match the OEM bracket. This why I cut one end open and milled the inside bolt holes. So in short, Suspension Techniques customer service is top notch and I replace my comment about their research with "they should insure the quality of their hardware kits". This post is intended to help those who might find themselves in a similar situation.


----------

